
Nintendo is the Bad Guy - ntoronto
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/video-games/columns/experienced-points/14662-Nintendo-is-the-Bad-Guy
======
tw04
These might possibly be the worst analogies I've ever heard. This isn't the
equivalent of folding up paper airplanes of Harry Potter and throwing them
around the room.

This is the equivalent of making a youtube video of you reading through each
chapter one-by-one using an e-reader that only works with pirated copies of
the book. Nintendo is absolutely NOT the bad guy.

~~~
PostOnce
Except games are an interactive medium, and watching someone else play isn't
the same as listening to someone else read a book.

~~~
brador
The final product would not exist with either part missing.

~~~
PostOnce
Now comes the argument about derivative vs transformative works.

This is not as black and white as you guys are making it out to be.

~~~
brador
Transformative works is a bandaid because we have no better solution to
apportion how much value each party brings to the table.

